# Do your goats creak?



## Our7Wonders (Feb 21, 2011)

Both my goats are making this creaking noise when they are laying in the sun.  It's a new sound - of course, having them bask in the sun is new too- it was winter when we acquired them.  

They sound like a creaky rocking chair.  Perhaps they need to be oiled. 
Strange.  They do these weird things just to keep me on my toes.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Feb 21, 2011)

Both my does click all the time in their front knees. One's CAE positive and one's not, so I don't think it makes a difference. They do get extra creaky when they're laying down, though. Of course, so do I, and I'm only 20....


----------



## helmstead (Feb 21, 2011)

My does make a silly groaning/squeaking/moaning noise when they're really relaxed or when they're really preggers.  Sunbathing, this time of year, IMO...is great reason for relaxing!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 22, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> My does make a silly groaning/squeaking/moaning noise when they're really relaxed or when they're really preggers.  Sunbathing, this time of year, IMO...is great reason for relaxing!


Yup, ours, too.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 22, 2011)

Right now our senior Nubian doe, Scarlett, is HUGE preggers and  you can hear her well before you get to the barn...and she's on the rear side of the barn!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 22, 2011)

One of my leased goats (Debbie) is 7 years old and has a HUGE barrel, even when she's not preggers, and she creaks so much when she gets up! I thought she was breaking bones at first!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 22, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> My does make a silly groaning/squeaking/moaning noise when they're really relaxed or when they're really preggers.  Sunbathing, this time of year, IMO...is great reason for relaxing!


Well, I guess that explains it!  Ariel was due yesterday - though I'm really starting to question that date.  Her ligs are soft but no sign of builing an udder yet.  Jasmine is SUPPOSED to be due next Wednesday, ligs are soft as well - little bit of an udder going.  Since Ariel's date is off I'm assuming Jasmine's could be too.   But they are wide and creaking like crazy when they're relaxing.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 22, 2011)

Just to throw my "creaking" story in...

I have the baby monitor in the goat barn for my pygmy who's due today.  A few nights ago I was listening and heard this moaning/creaking/sighing/grunting noise.  And then again, and again, and again.

So I grab all my stuff, run out there expecting babies but NOPE.  Just my pygmy with her head all the way in the hay feeder moaning as she was eating.


----------



## elevan (Feb 22, 2011)

glenolam said:
			
		

> JJust my pygmy with her head all the way in the hay feeder moaning as she was eating.


  They love their food don't they!?!


----------



## emilypaonia (Mar 7, 2011)

do you mean creaking in their joints and bones and toes?  my goats do that too.  i have heard that it happens because their diet could be too rich... too much alfalfa, etc.  or maybe too rich when they were young.  i have been able to lessen the creaking by allowing them access to pasture and scrubland so they can choose what they eat.  but they still click.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 7, 2011)

emilypaonia said:
			
		

> do you mean creaking in their joints and bones and toes?  my goats do that too.  i have heard that it happens because their diet could be too rich... too much alfalfa, etc.  or maybe too rich when they were young.  i have been able to lessen the creaking by allowing them access to pasture and scrubland so they can choose what they eat.  but they still click.


No, my girls are creaking vocally.  Only when they are relaxing - I've decided it's a contentment thing.  

Kinda funny story:
Ariel has creaked a little here and there when in the sun - but Jasmine, she makes the noise any time she lays down to relax.  I have a baby monitor to listen for labor sounds.  She creaks ALL NIGHT LONG!!!  I've gotten used to it, but it just doesn't cease at night!
Ariel had her babies on Wednesday - in the goat shed.  After babies were dry we moved Ariel and the two babies over to a "postpartum" stall to have some alone time for a few days.  Jasmine did not like being alone, poor thing.  And she didn't creak at all.  Not once.  For three days straight.  Sunday was beautiful here, temps hit the upper forties.  We moved Ariel and the babies back so Ariel could stretch her legs and the babies could run and jump in the sun.  Jasmine was thrilled to have Ariel back and even did quite well with the babies.  After about 5 minutes of greeting eachother, Jamine found a comfy spot in the sun and immediately started creaking.  I didn't have the heart to pull Ariel and the babies out again after that.  They're all doing well togehter.  And Jasmine has been creaking all night long again.


----------



## emilypaonia (Mar 7, 2011)

wow, that's really sweet! goaties sure are loads of entertainment!


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Mar 11, 2011)

Mine creaks when I milk her. At first I was surprised (never had a goat in milk) then I decided it was a goat version of a sigh of relief.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 17, 2011)

When I'm sitting in the pasture and my bottlefed doeling (who's due soon!) lays down beside me, every time she exhales she moans/creaks a little. When she flicks her head around to scratch/bite her rear she does the same "Mmhrhrrrmmrhhrm" kind of thing too.

Another goat I had did the creaky thing when she layed down too, so I always thought it was because they were happy. 
Glad to know I was right!


----------

